# smelly smelling tanks



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

hi im sure you know what i mean by the tanks having a smelly kinda smell to it ... does any one know how to get rid of this ? ....could it be more water changes ? adding chemicals ?? or ....?


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

You can try some carbon in your filter and a good water change.


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

i think there is something you can actually buy that kills the odor from your tank. honda99300ex told me about it. shoot him a PM and ask.


----------



## mjboone79 (Jan 3, 2004)

I get a slight odor in my tank the day before a change. Just do a 50% change or so and that should take care of it unless its real bad.


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

my tank always has a slight smell of shrimp because that is what i feed them ;P it doesnt really smell though, u have to be about an inch from the water to smell it, jst a slight smell of shrimp hehe, smells pretty good


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Red Eyes said:


> You can try some carbon in your filter and a good water change.










thats what I was gona say


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

ill try the carbon and look for some chemical solution for it.... thanks everyone









this site is the best!


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2004)

i thought carbon was normal procedure? huh, maybe im wrong.

id say just do more water changes(not so much water with each change...just more often) and change/clean your filters ever time you do the water change......oh yeah....use activated carbon!


----------



## jeepman784 (Jan 8, 2004)

wont cleaning the filters result in a loss of the vital bacteria that is needed to keep the tank scycled?


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

carbon :nod:


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2004)

for jeepman....

i change the filter cartridges in my power filters at least every other waterchange.....i think you should have biological filtration going on everywhere in the tank. if you dont have clean filters.....whats gonna clean youre water?


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

:nod: i just got my self some active carbon and waiting paitenly for the results ...
does anyone know how long should active carbon be used for until it has to be changed/replaced..?


----------



## B_L_Z_BUB (Jan 26, 2004)

When you clean your filter clean it with the waste water your pulled out for your water change that way you will remove the built up solids from the filter and still keep the necessary bacteria


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

its better to rinse your filter media in tank water than replace it all the time only replace it if it wont lightly rinse out and only replace half at a time.
most of the bacteria is in the filter and you do need to keep it there.
as for the original question i would do as advised use carbon and do a few more water changes
dixon


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

IF your water stinks you have too much excess solids in your water. Do a water change. then in one week do anouther, with this regimen you wont have any more problems unless you feed way too much.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

piranhadaddy said:


> i thought carbon was normal procedure?


 Activated Carbon is known to clear up tank as well as doing water change. It usually comes in every filter as part of the media. Reasons for this is that carbon helps eliminates most chemicals added (or currently) in the tank.



jah maan said:


> does anyone know how long should active carbon be used for until it has to be changed/replaced..?


Activated carbon isn't a neccessity. If im correct, carbon does really do much for safety in the water. You can use chemicals or even do water change to clear water. But clear water doesnt show the true signs of your water conditions.

_*Moved to Water Chemistry*_


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2004)

Sometimes, if you have a tight fitting lid, a pocket of humid air stagnates above the tank. When you lift the lid, you can smell something organic that eventually goes away after the lid is open for a few minutes.


----------



## jovons (Jul 28, 2003)

well, if you're doing a water change every week, and still smells. then, i suggest do water change twice a week. and if it's still smells, do three time a week. and if it's still smells, then I THINK you over stock your tank...

sometimes it smells when your tank is not cycle yet... i think.


----------



## illest (Nov 30, 2003)

my tank stinks a bit from time to time, i always though it was becuase its heavily planted...anyone have any comments on tanks stinking due to heavy plants?

and another thing the reason i say that is cause ive got a 29ga and another 55ga with no plants in them they generally dont stink quite as bad as the piranha 55, like i said it the one thats heavily planted for them to feel secure...also...ive got DIY Co2 running into it that may have sumthing to do with it..


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

illest said:


> tanks stinking due to heavy plants?


 what fish do you have in your other tanks ... i think its the piranhas eating habits that make the water stink cause my tank on stinks after like 2 hours after they have fed so that might be the reason....

if it was the plants it could be the dieing leaves decaying perhaps...


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

my tanks smell when they are cycling

just open up the lid of the tank and add osme carbon and do a water changes


----------



## 360 (Dec 3, 2003)

carbon worked for me!


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Red Eyes said:


> You can try some carbon in your filter and a good water change.


----------

